# Degrees in beekeeping



## johnmcda (Aug 10, 2015)

Entomology is exactly where you need to be.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Entomology for the degree, but if honeybees are the specialty, check out state agricultural universities, especially Land Grant Universities. These have an inside track for grant money for agricultural research, usually run the state agricultural extension services, and frequently have specific research programs in honeybees. This may be a cross discipline between Biology and Agriculture, and may also bring the researcher in contact with other parts of the university that can support the research, such as Biochemistry, Electrical Engineering, Mathematics, etc.

Here in Virginia, that would be Virginia Tech.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Isn't there a degree associated with becoming a master beekeeper? It wouldn't seem to me that you need a Bachelor's for beekeeping.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Acebird said:


> Isn't there a degree associated with becoming a master beekeeper?



You really haven't done much homework when it comes to beekeeping...

You've never been curious to know the requirements for earning the title of "Master Beekeeper"?


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

cheryl1 said:


> My daughter asked me if you can go to college for bees. I'm curious if anyone knows of beekeeping specific degree programs, or would a degree in entomology be the closest thing?



She he should call Dr. Jamie Ellis at UF. He runs their honey bee research and extension laboratory. (Ph.D Entomology, B.S. Biology)

she can google him. He is very informative.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

BeeCurious said:


> You really haven't done much homework when it comes to beekeeping...
> 
> You've never been curious to know the requirements for earning the title the of "Master Beekeeper"?


Heck, can you imagine the "I'm a Master Beekeeper...." posts we'd get if there was an actual "Master Beekeeper" title "earned"? Flipside, if he listened to the lessons he might actually realize how little he knows and possibly learn some actual good beekeeping techniques. Would this help with his unpleasant online personality? Doubtful but one can hope.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

She's only 12 so we aren't looking into getting into a program yet lol. She's a planner though so she's starting to imagine how a career in beekeeping might look. She says she wants 10,000 hives but she'll need to learn how to do it first. She never leaps before she looks  (right now she's managing two of her very own hives and doing well with them. Next year we're going to work on grafting and queen rearing)


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

cheryl1 said:


> She's only 12 so we aren't looking into getting into a program yet lol. She's a planner though so she's starting to imagine how a career in beekeeping might look. She says she wants 10,000 hives but she'll need to learn how to do it first. She never leaps before she looks  (right now she's managing two of her very own hives and doing well with them. Next year we're going to work on grafting and queen rearing)


My Son, Now 24, and I run a solid beekeeping business. He has never punched a time clock in his life and what is that worth! He was working bees with me at 5 and did a presentation in a bee tent with a reporter that same year. I really wished he had gotten a degree in Ag. business but I just could not pull his roots off the farm to do it. Our business looks like a lot of trips to NYC, bees traveling South in the winter, tons of nucs, many sticky days in the honey house, and many, many beautiful days afield working bees watching nature, dodging storms and sometimes shivering. Beekeeping as a business is much different than beekeeping as a sceintist. The best course for keeping bees for a living beekeeping degree will come by dedicating a couple of years working in the type of organization you want to own. I was involved with a group that got Dyce reconstituted with Joe Calderone back in the mid 1990's. Entomolgist is the road for the scientist. Not much value for making bees and selling honey or doing pollination. I learned from Joe and his Protege Dennis there is a great deal of difference between a beekeeper scientist and a beekeeper who makes a living keeping bees. I hope your daughters beekeeping dreams all come true and when we are old and still here on Beesource she will regale us with her adventures!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

She might look here....


https://www.gprc.ab.ca/departments/animal_sciences/beekeeping/


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah Mike that is more like it. A certificate is fine but an associate degree is about all you need on the academic side.
Joel, if your son does not step outside of the beekeeping world he could be just fine without a sheepskin. Nothing wrong with loving what you do. Heck more than 70% of Americans hate their job by 40 years of age.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Beekeeping as a business is what she would be looking at. A business degree probably would be more useful than entomology. 

I saw this: http://www.umt.edu/sell/programs/bee/

An online master beekeeper program?? I thought you had to do lab and field work to earn this?


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

cheryl1 said:


> Beekeeping as a business is what she would be looking at. A business degree probably would be more useful than entomology.
> 
> I saw this: http://www.umt.edu/sell/programs/bee/
> 
> An online master beekeeper program?? I thought you had to do lab and field work to earn this?


The requirements vary. There are a number of state organizations with their own requirements. On the east coast we have the Eastern Apicultural Society Master Beekeeper certification, which seems to carry more weight. http://www.easternapiculture.org/master-beekeepers.html

I could pass the Virginia apprentice beekeeper test, and probably journeyman, although a couple more years experience are required. Master? I don't want to tend as many hives as most of these certifications require (I think WV wants 150 hives managed). But any serious pro would.


----------



## popejohnpaul2 (Apr 2, 2015)

Michael Palmer said:


> She might look here....
> 
> 
> https://www.gprc.ab.ca/departments/animal_sciences/beekeeping/


That's interesting Mike. You know of any other programs like this?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

D Coates said:


> Heck, can you imagine the "I'm a Master Beekeeper...." posts we'd get if there was an actual "Master Beekeeper" title "earned"? Flipside, if he listened to the lessons he might actually realize how little he knows and possibly learn some actual good beekeeping techniques. Would this help with his unpleasant online personality? Doubtful but one can hope.


You do know about the EAS Master Beekeeper Program, don't you?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have an Associate of Applied Science Degree in Commercial Beekeeping from the Ohio State University's Agricultural Technological Institute, Wooster, OH. Graduated in 1986. The program lasted a couple more years, but is not in business anymore.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

popejohnpaul2 said:


> That's interesting Mike. You know of any other programs like this?


Lots of bee educational programs. You would have to search for the ones that might fit your needs.....

http://www.beeculture.com/honey-bee-science/universities/


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Acebird said:


> Yeah Mike that is more like it. A certificate is fine but an associate degree is about all you need on the academic side.


*WRONG!* On average the higher the degree a person has the more money they make over their lifetime. Of course there are exceptions, however if she wants to be a beekeeper she is much better off getting a BS, MS, or even a PhD in entomology (or business or natural resources, ect.) and beekeeping for a universtiy, organization, or even the goverment as far as longterm income goes.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hackleguy,
I would be better off had I gotten a Business Degree. Better at the business side of beekeeping anyway. Much of what it takes, if a person has what it takes, to become a beekeeper can be learned outside of a formal degree program classroom.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> hackleguy,
> I would be better off had I gotten a Business Degree. Better at the business side of beekeeping anyway. Much of what it takes, if a person has what it takes, to become a beekeeper can be learned outside of a formal degree program classroom.


I agree with that totally, but to encourage someone to just do the minimum I think is ill-advised in the world today. I edited my previous post.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

cheryl1 said:


> My daughter asked me if you can go to college for bees. I'm curious if anyone knows of beekeeping specific degree programs, or would a degree in entomology be the closest thing?


Cheryl1,

Encourage and help your daughter in what she loves but be honest also. I grew up on a farm, it was HARD work but when I was in my later teens I told my step-dad that I wanted to be a farmer and wondered if I would someday inherit the farm. He blutly told me there was no future in a small farm and our family didn't have the means to expand so he would not be leaving me anything (Harsh right! inch: ) I went off on my own and worked several jobs, dairy hand, and for the longest period with two companies I was a pest control operator. I liked all of my jobs and worked very hard. In my final days of pest control I was working 70 hrs a week to try to meet the requirements for the monthly bonus checks and was bringing home an average of 21,000 a year. 

At 24 I finally realized that the harsh reality was this was my skill set unless I did something else. I went to college for animal science, now I am a Pre-clinical Surgical Research Scientist, I make more money than I ever thought possible for a farm kid (still not 6 figs or anything, just more than I thought possible), I love my job and I still get to keep bees, as many.....or as few as I want


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

thehackleguy said:


> *WRONG!* On average the higher the degree a person has the more money they make over their lifetime.


I have seen it go the other way. If your life's ambition is to become a truck driver or a welder there is no sense in getting a PHD in bridge design. Higher degrees do not buy you anything for vocational type jobs. Higher degrees allows you the ability to go outside the vocational job market. Usually you have to make that decision soon after graduation.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

thehackleguy said:


> I agree with that totally, but to encourage someone to just do the minimum I think is ill-advised in the world today. I edited my previous post.


I agree. I got a lot more out of my pursuit of a degree than what was taught in the classroom. Memories I hold dear. Experiences I would not have had were I not there then.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Acebird said:


> I have seen it go the other way. If your life's ambition is to become a truck driver or a welder there is no sense in getting a PHD in bridge design. Higher degrees do not buy you anything for vocational type jobs. Higher degrees allows you the ability to go outside the vocational job market. Usually you have to make that decision soon after graduation.


Some people seek education for education's sake. There is life and the enjoyment of knowledge beyond what one does for work. Why caution the pursuit of knowledge?


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

The program in Canada looks the most like what I was imagining a beekeeping degree would look like. 

Business classes would probably be more helpful than an entomology degree in running an operation for profit as opposed to doing bee research (research wouldn't suit her personality at all lol)

Working her way up in the number of hives she is running and then doing an apprentice/intern type job for a couple of big outfits could be one way to make the leap from sideliner to commercial as smooth as possible. 

My husband runs a multi million dollar business with a high school diploma so I in no way think the actual degree is very important when you are running your own business, it's how to gain the right experience that she'll need to figure out. 

The feedback on my question has been great-thank you!


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

One more thought: learning for knowledge's sake is important, but you don't have to pay $300 a credit hour to get it. 

With all the YouTube lectures I've watched, forum posts I've read, bee meetings I've attended, and hours spent in the yard with my bees over the past three years I should be at least half done with my PhD


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

cheryl1 said:


> My husband runs a multi million dollar business with a high school diploma so I in no way think the actual degree is very important when you are running your own business, it's how to gain the right experience that she'll need to figure out.


You are right it is not a requirement, and with dad's backing in the picture it may not even be useful. If we had a multi-million dollar farm when I was growing up......well, I'd be farming


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

While an entomology degree wouldn't be a bad thing, for someone who really wants to get into commercial beekeeping a business management degree with a minor in Spanish language (seriously), together with a few seasons actually working with a commercial beekeeper would be time much better spent.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Why caution the pursuit of knowledge?


I didn't. Never would I. I said you don't need a degree. You can take courses your whole life and never get a degree. Some are suggesting that, even you I think. Business courses, accounting, psychology, even language. If there is a degree in that then by all means go for it. But I don't think there is.


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

jim lyon said:


> While an entomology degree wouldn't be a bad thing, for someone who really wants to get into commercial beekeeping a business management degree with a minor in Spanish language (seriously), together with a few seasons actually working with a commercial beekeeper would be time much better spent.


+1 on the part about learning Spanish. I grew up in Texas, where the school district tried and tried to convince us to learn Spanish, but I was too busy with sports and girls to see that far into the future. Those who can speak, and, especially, read and write, Spanish and English, are going to be running the US, pretty soon. Marca mis palabras!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

If you really have a 12 year old with this kind of goal, why not start the 'commercial' operation now? Involve her in figuring out where money is needed to grow, and where money can come from from her current 2 hives...maybe 'borrowing' a few bucks from dad to expand a little after she can come up with a workable plan to use the new resources to pay him back? (I'm not being sexist...the OP talks about the father running a business...no reason that mom, aunt, or neighbor couldn't fill this role). In a few years she/you will know if this is a long term interest, and should be able (one way or another) to build things to the point where she can afford a vehicle when 16 (or better yet, to a point where she can't afford not to get a vehicle).

Bees and equipment can always be sold if interest wanes, and if investment is made modestly there isn't much (but time) to loose in the deal.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

EAS Master Beekeeper Program is not an educational program. It is a series of tests that give you a Master Beekeeping Certificate. The education is all acquired outside of the program and through the process of studying for the tests.



sqkcrk said:


> You do know about the EAS Master Beekeeper Program, don't you?


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

We are building the apiary up together. She just helped make an inventory of our equipment and start a new income/expense report for the next fiscal year. 

I hope she does stick with this.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I think you don't have to plan too far ahead.

If she goes to any college for any degree in any progrsm after having run (even a small) beekeeping business, she will have a leg up in so many areas.

If she approaches a business, beekeeping, or entomology program after having actually managed bees and managed a small business on her own, she will be prepared to get the most out of the program.

By the time she is college age...with a lot of work, some support, and a little luck, she could be able to support herself with a growing business...and could study art history if it suits her.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeepers hold a meeting every summer at the Purdue Bee Lab, hosted by Dr. Greg Hunt. It's usually the 3rd Saturday in June, and features lots of hands-on activities in the hives. Pencil it in for next summer and watch this link for details - which won't likely be posted until next spring. 
http://extension.entm.purdue.edu/beehive/
Besides being a fun day in the apiary, it would be a good opportunity to check out the Bee Lab & talk to Dr. Hunt & some of his associates about the programs at Purdue.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

What Dean says is valid.

What Jim says is also true. Get her started now, and if you can find a local commercial beekeeper for her to at least talk with, so much the better.

All Master Beekeeper programs are different. The EAS program tests you on the knowledge you have acquired (and your ability to think on your feet answering questions about bees) while the Montana program teaches you the things they think you ought to know.

For those that don't know me, I am an EAS Master Beekeeper and a U Montana Journeyman Beekeeper. Why you would choose one program over the other depends largely on your learning style. I chose to take the U Montana Journeyman course after achieving Master at EAS because there were topics advertised that I wanted to learn more about (Microscopy and reading Technical Papers). In the words of the TV commercial the electronic conversations with other students at Montana were priceless!

The Masters programs are great but so is being a good observant beekeeper. It sounds like your daughter Cheryl1 is off to a great start.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...I also think Jim's suggestions are excellent.


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

Acebird said:


> I didn't. Never would I. I said you don't need a degree. You can take courses your whole life and never get a degree. Some are suggesting that, even you I think. Business courses, accounting, psychology, even language. If there is a degree in that then by all means go for it. But I don't think there is.


:lpf:


----------



## BigBlackBirds (Aug 26, 2011)

cheryl
i started to do a search for you but ran out of time. there is a young guy (probably mid 20's by now though) that i see post on here every once in awhile. he lists a florida address on the forum but i know he is actually from up here---sorry but i can't remember either his actual name or the screen name off the top of my head. maybe you can dig on the site and find his info or maybe he will respond to this forum as he might be a good resource for you to consider touching base with.

i remember when he got into beekeeping at an age just a little older than your daughter. recall his family as blueberry growers. if memory is correct, 99% certain he got his initial hands on experience up here with a commercial guy by the name of mike gardner who now owns spell bee. he was taking bees to almonds while he was still a teen


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

If she will work for someone else, get as much education as she can.

If she will run her own bee business, there are few degrees that will do much for her. Commercial beekeeping is 80% about hard physical work, and street smarts that cannot be got from uni.

Would still be good to have one or more degrees under her belt, it will give her options. For a 12 year old girl, life will have several twists and turns before she is settled in her life career. Her choice of life's partner will have a major impact, a bee business is kind of all consuming and he may have other ideas, that's where a degree could be handy.

Sounds like she would find entomology or some kind of science interesting, or business. Any of those.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't have kids your daughters age yet, but I think the approach should probably be less structured and driven moreso by her. I don't know how many hives you guys have now but keeping two is so much different than ten. And ten is so much different than 10 + supporting nucs. I cannot even imagine more than about the 20 or so I'd like to get to next year. It's fun, don't get me wrong, but keeping it all rolling when you're suddenly teenage daughter wants to play softball or cheer lead or have a boyfriend instead might be too much to handle. But if there's a whole family involved that may not be so much of a concern. 

Sounds like she's smart as a whip and will be able to handle whatever she decides to do. I think it's neat that she want to do bees and wants 10,000 hives!  Hope she can reach all of her goals.

My suggestion as a soon-to-be 30 year old is that he gets a degree that isn't... "bee" specific. If we're honest the likelihood of your now 12 year old daughter being a commercial beekeeper when she's 30 it is pretty slim. It may be more realistic that she has a normal full time job like a lot of us on here and bees can be used to supplement or have a nice hobby or even run some sort of sideline business. A degree in entomology might not pay the bills if the beekeeping thing doesn't pan out. But if she's got and engineering/nursing/teaching/electrician or technical degree she'll at least have a chance.

I have enough friends who got history type degrees or conservation degrees hoping to have jobs in fields they have great interest in... and when you're 30 years old working full time for peanuts at the local sporting goods store you might rethink your path...
Anyway, that's my suggestion. I wish I could have a job that I enjoy more than what I currently do. But I make a good living and for the most part can "do what I want". My wife and kids are happy and we live comfortably.

Well done raising a planner, by the way! That is a good trait to have if she's going to keep bees. Have to be thinking many months ahead all of the time it seems.



Acebird said:


> I didn't. Never would I.


The impression I get from your posts is that you're fully in the anti-knowledge camp, avoiding it like the plague.


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

*Beekeeping as a business is what she would be looking at. A business degree probably would be more useful than entomolo*gy.

Can't hurt. Most businesses don't fail because the person doesn't know how to do what the business is based on, but because they have no idea how to run a business. Reminds of the Rodney Dangerfield movie "Back to School" where he keeps interrupting the teacher with all the real world costs.

~Matt


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I should have mentioned we homeschool and she has all day to work on her bees if she wants. One of the neighbor homeschool girls has a passion for food and started catering smaller events at 14. Now she's 17, working part time in a candy making store to learn that aspect of the business and her catering business is doing well enough for her to move out and support herself. 

Also we are in the market for a 14 yo boy from a good beekeeping family to interview for an upcoming arranged marriage! 

Kidding kidding


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Acebird said:


> I didn't. Never would I. I said you don't need a degree. You can take courses your whole life and never get a degree.


Says the self-proclaimed "engineer" who has no engineering degree.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

cheryl1 said:


> I should have mentioned we homeschool and she has all day to work on her bees if she wants. One of the neighbor homeschool girls has a passion for food and started catering smaller events at 14. Now she's 17, working part time in a candy making store to learn that aspect of the business and her catering business is doing well enough for her to move out and support herself.
> 
> Also we are in the market for a 14 yo boy from a good beekeeping family to interview for an upcoming arranged marriage!
> 
> Kidding kidding


haha! thats great. My wife and I both were both "home teached" and are very close to living entirely off our bees. In my experience almost all beekeepers that are called master beekeeper or doctor cant keep bees on a profitable scale hence the need of title. Our state entomologist is a lousy beekeeper. 

A degree is possibly a good thing to fall back on, but I took my college funds and stuck it into hands on experience and bee equipment. '

I totally agree with getting your kids involved in their work passions from a young age. Even if they don't choose to do it for a career I know a few beeks that sideline and make 5 to 10k a year. One takes half the income and takes a killer vacation every year! Best of luck!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cheryl1 said:


> One more thought: learning for knowledge's sake is important, but you don't have to pay $300 a credit hour to get it.
> 
> With all the YouTube lectures I've watched, forum posts I've read, bee meetings I've attended, and hours spent in the yard with my bees over the past three years I should be at least half done with my PhD


Life experience credits.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> While an entomology degree wouldn't be a bad thing, for someone who really wants to get into commercial beekeeping a business management degree with a minor in Spanish language (seriously), together with a few seasons actually working with a commercial beekeeper would be time much better spent.


:thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

winevines said:


> EAS Master Beekeeper Program is not an educational program. It is a series of tests that give you a Master Beekeeping Certificate. The education is all acquired outside of the program and through the process of studying for the tests.


Where does the knowledge come from? Suggested reading? I don't know, that's why I ask. In case you thought it a trick question.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Tennessee's Bees LLC said:


> haha! thats great. My wife and I both were both "home teached"


:lpf:lol, you made a funny. Thanks. Long day.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Where does the knowledge come from? Suggested reading? I don't know, that's why I ask. In case you thought it a trick question.


Working your own bees, reading, attending and paying attention at whatever conferences/presentations are available, going to club open hives, Bee Source, teaching bee school, most importantly. being curious. There is a suggested reading list for the EAS MB Program: http://www.easternapiculture.org/master-beekeepers/certification/certification-resources.htm

Just this morning I came across 4-5 short goldenrod plants just flowering in the manure section of the pig pen. Late nectar source? For whom? It is 44F here now and most everything but some Asters have been killed by frost. I'll have to keep an eye on them, especially if the day warms up so that Honey bees start flying. I don't even know if they have nectar to give. But all the rain of late makes me hopeful.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

cheryl1 said:


> Also we are in the market for a 14 yo boy from a good beekeeping family to interview for an upcoming arranged marriage!


I like your sense of humor just don't understand the age restriction.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Nabber86 said:


> Says the self-proclaimed "engineer" who has no engineering degree.


ahem,... unemployed engineer...  

Yet can't figure out why.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

D Coates said:


> ahem,... unemployed engineer...
> 
> Yet can't figure out why.


Technically, he found someone to hire him.

Himself.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Andrew Dewey said:


> I chose to take the U Montana Journeyman course after achieving Master at EAS because there were topics advertised that I wanted to learn more about (Microscopy and reading Technical Papers).


So how do you study the Microscopy? Do you travel out to U Montana?


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> Where does the knowledge come from? Suggested reading? I don't know, that's why I ask. In case you thought it a trick question.


EAS gives you a very long suggested reading list: http://www.easternapiculture.org/master-beekeepers/certification/certification-resources.html
You acquire knowledge on your own, from reading, from classes, from conferences, etc. 

This is getting off track of the original question... but I like the UK BBKA system - it is phased in modules, very in depth level of knowledge required, but cut up in major subject areas. Of course, it takes much longer to complete and a significant volunteer force to administer. You have to first pass a Basic Assessment in the field with a UK examiner. The modules are written and you can take on this side of the pond. There are also two separate husbandry exams in the field and an optional microscopy. Not sure I will ever achieve this... but I've learned a lot from what I have been able to do so far.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

winevines said:


> So how do you study the Microscopy? Do you travel out to U Montana?


Some of our advanced beekeepers have attended EAS or state beekeeper microscopy courses.

I have both inspection and high power microscopes, and am fairly handy with them in general biology use, but would really benefit from some bee-specific courses. Spotting and counting Nosema spores and identifying pollen are two uses I could probably get some mileage out of.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Andrew Dewey said:


> I wanted to learn more about (Microscopy and reading Technical Papers).


So did you actually study the reading of technical papers Andrew?

I am often confused by them and a "go to" guy who is qualified in the subject would be handy to know.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Phoebee said:


> Some of our advanced beekeepers have attended EAS or state beekeeper microscopy courses.
> 
> I have both inspection and high power microscopes, and am fairly handy with them in general biology use, but would really benefit from some bee-specific courses. Spotting and counting Nosema spores and identifying pollen are two uses I could probably get some mileage out of.


PHOEBEE.. I have a dream.. the microscopist who did the workshops at EAS 2014 is in PA- we have corresponded, woudl love to set up a workshop here for maybe 20 folks- we too have 2 good microscopes to donate and he has about a dozen. The nosema test is relatively easy. Maybe you can help us organize it?  You know where to find me.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

cheryl1 said:


> My daughter asked me if you can go to college for bees. I'm curious if anyone knows of beekeeping specific degree programs, or would a degree in entomology be the closest thing?


University of Minnesota has a honey bee program. http://www.extension.umn.edu/garden/honey-bees/

This woman is from there and her degree is in Honey Bees.http://www.ted.com/talks/marla_spivak_why_bees_are_disappearing?language=en
PLEASE WATCH THE VIDEO ABOVE!!!!

https://www.entomology.umn.edu/faculty-staff/marla-spivak


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Dr. Spivak is amazing. She is a MacArthur Fellow and she knows an awful lot about Honey bees. However, her Doctorate is in Entomology.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

winevines said:


> So how do you study the Microscopy? Do you travel out to U Montana?


Are you familiar with the NY Bee Wellness Program? Check it out at nybeewellness.org.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Oldtimer said:


> So did you actually study the reading of technical papers Andrew?
> 
> I am often confused by them and a "go to" guy who is qualified in the subject would be handy to know.


We went over and critiqued three papers of various quality. While I am hardly a "go to" guy on papers now, I think I can work through most if I try really hard. My big take away was to ignore everything that the authors (or Press Releases, whatever) say about the findings, instead looking at the results of the science. There are lots of terms and scientific methods that I had to look up - A great deal of time was spent on the structure and reliability of scientific experiments. The "Precautionary Principle", anyone?


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Phoebee said:


> Some of our advanced beekeepers have attended EAS or state beekeeper microscopy courses.
> 
> I have both inspection and high power microscopes, and am fairly handy with them in general biology use, but would really benefit from some bee-specific courses. Spotting and counting Nosema spores and identifying pollen are two uses I could probably get some mileage out of.


I did not go to Montana. We talked and looked at videos & pictures of how samples are taken and what you are looking at when you look at them through a scope. I need to do a lot more scope work before I feel confident.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

winevines said:


> PHOEBEE.. I have a dream.. the microscopist who did the workshops at EAS 2014 is in PA- we have corresponded, woudl love to set up a workshop here for maybe 20 folks- we too have 2 good microscopes to donate and he has about a dozen. The nosema test is relatively easy. Maybe you can help us organize it?  You know where to find me.


Karla, was it you or Louise, or both, that took that microscopy course? I did download some free software that does the multi-image depth of field correction and had some limited luck with it.

Our mentees this year are veterinarians, well-trained and in a good position to learn bee-specific microscope techniques.

I suppose my wife and I should join both VA Beekeepers and EAS, so we are better in the loop. There's obviously some crackin' good training to be had.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

As far as I can recall, the following universities have bee programs: University of California at Davis; North Carolina State; Ohio State University; Florida State university; Cornell University (New York); University of Guelph (Ontario, Canada). Likely there are a few others.

I'll try to get some contact emails and post them.

****OK, the list of colleges that Michael Palmer posted just came up - better than my effort would have been. That is, the link in post #17 of this thread on page 1. ****

BTW, there are lots of jobs beside commercial beekeeping for which a 4+ year degree would qualify a person. Professor, researcher, state / county bee inspector all pop to mind. Industrial engineering with a lot of practical emphasis on machining and woodwork could put one to work for a large company making woodenware. If commercial was the goal, I'd try to keep it well-rounded, but centered on business management. Business would also set one up to run a beekeeping supply company.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

kilocharlie said:


> Business would also set one up to run a beekeeping supply company.


Money makes money ...

Even the Shark Tank doesn't pick people that are just starting out with a business degree. They pick people for the most part that are already running a business and looking for investors so they can grow. The degree doesn't make you a business person it just gives you some tools. That can be said for all degrees. The shark tank has no requirements for degrees.


----------

